# Tumors on chicken?



## Rashida (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi there.

So we have bantam chicken, and we recently realised one of the ladies has a tumor like growth on two parts of her skin. I actually have pictures, I will try to upload them. But basically the tumors are dark and hard and resemble burned skin. I'm not sure if she was attacked badly by another chicken or rooster and so if it's just scars? We do have an aggressive rooster that might have hurt her. Also she's not being 'social' but she is eating a little when we put her food alone.

Thanks in advance!

Rashida


----------



## Rashida (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm afraid the pic is not clear enough to see what you're seeing.

They get many of the same types of tumors as other species. I doubt its old scar tissue. 

Can you edit the photo to show the area you're concerned about?


----------



## Rashida (Feb 6, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I'm afraid the pic is not clear enough to see what you're seeing.
> 
> They get many of the same types of tumors as other species. I doubt its old scar tissue.
> 
> Can you edit the photo to show the area you're concerned about?


I'm sorry, I was trying to upload the photos through my mobile and I couldn't even see the photos myself! I tried uploading them through a different website and via the laptop this time - I hope this will be more useful? I just realised they're a little blurry but basically it's a bump on both areas. One is just worse than the other (darker, more of a 'burned' appearance), so probably older.

http://postimg.org/image/ump074asf/

http://postimg.org/image/mzsb72een/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The second pic looks like it could be a melanoma. Can you describe it? Does it have inconsistent margins? 

I still can't see what you're seeing on the first pic.

Can you do a really good inspection for how the lumps feel? What you see, any different areas of coloration. Do you feel that the area is quite a bit warmer than the area around them?


----------



## Rashida (Feb 6, 2015)

robin416 said:


> The second pic looks like it could be a melanoma. Can you describe it? Does it have inconsistent margins?
> 
> I still can't see what you're seeing on the first pic.
> 
> Can you do a really good inspection for how the lumps feel? What you see, any different areas of coloration. Do you feel that the area is quite a bit warmer than the area around them?


Yes, it does have inconsistent margins. It's not a perfect bump. Also it's not just one colour or skin colour, some black and yellow-orange areas (only one of the bumps i.e. second picture). I will do a better inspection tomorrow, including whether it's warmer than the surrounding areas. Approaching midnight at this part of the world. Thank you for taking your time to reply!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have a vet that will see chickens they can take samples to determine if it is or isn't cancer. They can also better determine what might be going on with her.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I feel so sad for you and your chicken. Tumors and cancer are fairly common in chickens especially those that come from hatcheries. Bring her to a vet if you can, they may be simple to remove. We can only guess if they are benign or malignant. If you do not have access to a vet that sees chickens. Check with universities in your area some have poultry science studies and may be able to assist you. God bless your flock. I hope she is ok.


----------

